# FleXXL



## FleXXL (Sep 8, 2011)

Hello,

I've been following the forum for some time now and I decided it's about time to join and get involved. Bodybuilding is my life since I became 14 years old - I hope to find like minded people and exchange experience.

FleXXL


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Wecome to UK-M how old are you now


----------



## FleXXL (Sep 8, 2011)

I'll be 23 in November.


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

be interesting to see a pic of you if you have been BB for 9 years


----------



## FleXXL (Sep 8, 2011)

Sure, why not. First picture is from my first (and so far last) competition 3 years ago, second one is from the last year.



Current shape is a bit worse, I'm just getting back to the old weight after a really bad pneumonia.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Looking superb mate!

You have a delicious body


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Looking superb mate!
> 
> You have a delicious body


Suspect


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

looking good there mate, welcome along


----------



## sully807 (Jul 28, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Suspect


that is the most worrying thing iv ever read as well mate


----------



## FleXXL (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm a bit concerned :scared: but thank you.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

FleXXL said:


> I'm a bit concerned :scared: but thank you.


Lol I would be.

Looking good though mate! Welcome!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bonjourno and looking awesome mate.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Milky said:


> Bonjourno and looking awesome mate.


x2


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

stacked bro. welcome


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2011)

> I'm a bit concerned but thank you.


i would be more than a bit concerened

anyway you look to have a great shape-aesthetically pleasing- well done - what comp did you do ?? and out of interest how much do you weigh ??


----------



## FleXXL (Sep 8, 2011)

I competed in NAC Open British in 2008, came 2nd in juniors and my current weight is over 100 kg.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2011)

good stuff - lean as well for 100 kg- planning another comp ??


----------



## FleXXL (Sep 8, 2011)

I want to get on the stage next year but I don't have a specific show in mind. Ultimate goal would be UKBFF but then I wouldn't be able to compete in different federations.


----------



## Big-Mac (Aug 31, 2009)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Looking good! all natty?


----------



## FleXXL (Sep 8, 2011)

Let's just say BNBF isn't for me


----------



## crampy (Jun 19, 2010)

Welcome to ukm


----------

